# Heidy Ho!!



## saiynprincess (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey all! thanks to colinsuds for referring me here. Looks like a cool site, at least what I've seen so far. My name is Malissa, and I'm a Halloween-aholic. (Crowd: Hi Malissa!) I'm the person in our circle who throws the Halloween parties every year for the last 7 years (this one makes 8!!). This year's theme is "Bring Out Your Dead"...costumes required, anyone dead (or undead, like Elvis for example  ). Leaves the possibilities WIDE open. I love to see what people come up with!!

Unfortunately the last 5 years we lived in the middle of farmland, and there were no trick or treaters at all.  BUT, we now moved into a community that really gets into Halloween. Neighbors told us that last year they had over 250 trick or treaters! WOOHOO!! So now I can actually do a REAL yard haunt!! :googly: EXTRA excited this year. Plus they have a CONTEST for the best decorated house! I think I died and went to heaven. 

I look forward to sharing ideas with my fellow "HAers" (Halloweeners Anonymous)!!

HAUNT ON MAN!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome, I am glad to be the first to say that  We look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums! Feel free to make yourself at home here and post to your little heart's content.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Velcome to our house!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey saiynprincess welcome and thanks for coming!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Princess. Glad you joined us. I also moved from a "dead" neighborhood to a busy TOTing one 15 years ago. OMG, wait till you actually experience massive #'s of TOTers. For me it's the only reason to be doing this. Anyone with enough time can build any prop, so to me, it's all about the kids, not what I can do. Have a great time. You're about to hit a true natural high!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum saiynprincess, it's nice to have you join us!


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 25, 2005)

WOW! Thanx for all the welcomes! Can't wait to get started posting! (The boss is on vacation today...WOOHOO!!)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

saiynprincess said:


> WOW! Thanx for all the welcomes! Can't wait to get started posting! (The boss is on vacation today...WOOHOO!!)


When the boss is away, the employees will play. And by play, I mean goof off. :googly:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I am the boss, lol. I get to play ALL the time!


----------

